# wanna go camping



## boats-r-me (Nov 14, 2008)

hhheeellppp.............trying to get the wife and kiddie out this weekend. would love to buy or rent some gear, (ie) tent, stove, light. Former scout and veteran, very responsible, just cant see laying out lots of doe for gear we may only use 1 or 2 times a year. I'll pick up, clean, return and replace (if needed) any loaned gear. help if you can, she might get the fever and let me buy our own some day.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Late reply, but several RV places rent RV's. Terry Vaughn in Alvin rents several trailers from about 20' (two person) to big-ish 32' bunkhouse that will sleep almost dozen. I think the price was about $500 for the weekend, not sure. The place I used to rent from (not out of business) counted the weekend as Thursday to Monday. I think T-V is F-M for the weekend.

As for getting the fever, my wife loved the weekend, but still does not see buying an RV for 2-4 trips a year.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

REI rents camping gear.


----------

